# Exhaust Diameter



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

i have also tried researching this and it seems as there are multiple diameters depending on where you measure. If you are trying to create the best flowing exhaust, I would focus on the diameter of the Turbo outlet. Theoretically, anything smaller than this is a restriction and anything bigger is a waste of money.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

If I remember correctly it's 2.25" until the resonator. After the resonator is either 2" or 1.75". 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRainsbarger (Aug 5, 2018)

I just did my own res delete and it is 2 1/4 pre res and then it is 2 1/8 after


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

KRainsbarger said:


> I just did my own res delete and it is 2 1/4 pre res and then it is 2 1/8 after
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, thanks!


----------

